# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.1.2 Release [10/06/2017] make kernel root feature & Support Files

## mohamed73

*Release EFT Dongle V1.1.2* 
 ​ *  ​ Features  Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features:  All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )* *  World's First  EFT Dongle version 1.1.2:
Updated design
Added make kernel root feature
Added more themes
Updated Translate ROM without root
Added support to new android patch security devices
Fixed bootloop after make kernel features
Added patch to bypass S7 edge S8 Note 7 and new devices root protection
Improved root ROM without device and without root feature
Automated a lot of translating features
Fixed all old problems like [missing dll files, VC ++ errors]
Improved translate options and choose languages
Added EFT Dongle support link
Added kernel remove systemui feature to bypass code protection
Added flash samsung 4files feature - beta
Added fastboot operation feature
Added format Samsung without adb
Added unlock china telecom devices 2 method The member can download three files daily
Support will be frequently updated Fix bugs... Wait Next Update More Features More Brand Supported
We Have many Features For You      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] After install Update Please Run as Administrator     Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohamed73

_Video New Update 1.1.2     Make Root By EFT Dongle    _

----------

